

MAXO signals - A new and unfortunate solution to the Fermi paradox - axsar
http://www.concatenation.org/futures/maxo_lo.pdf

======
ekidd
The scientific journal _Nature_ has published quite a few 1-page science
fiction stories as part of their "Futures" series, including this one by
Charles Stross.

You can find more "Futures" stories from _Nature_ at
<http://www.concatenation.org/futuresindex.html>

If you find this story amusing, you might also enjoy Charles Stross's novel
_Accelerando_ , which explores similar themes as a subplot. Stross released
the book under a Creative Commons license at the same time it was published in
hardcover: [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/accelera...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/accelerando/accelerando.html)

~~~
molo_
Also, this fictional account appears in _Wireless_ , a collection of short
stories and novellas by Stross. It is great to see that medium still alive and
publishable.

[Edit: format]

------
clindsay107
Next time include that it's by Charles Stross in the title - I almost didn't
click through to the article! As an aside, anyone who enjoyed this will surely
enjoy his novel, "Glasshouse", and I highly reccomend it for anyone vaguely
interested in the SciFi genre.

------
wsdom
ROFL.. Did not bother to read url or any of the comments until I had finished
the story. I was gettinginto the article very seriously and copied a few
things to google until I realized what it was. HAHAHA

